# installation de Latex avec i-installer....



## PinkTurtle (10 Juin 2005)

Bonjour!
Je voudrais installer Latex sur mon ibook: j'ai telechargé i-installer, et j'ai installé le package Tex. J'ai installé aussi le package CM super for Tex comme expliqué chez cuk.ch (ici ).
Mais quand je vais dans le terminal et que je tape:
"latex -v" par exemple ( ou n'importe quoi nd'autre: latex monRapport.tex....) ca ne reconnait pas la commande. J'ai le droit a :
"bash: latex: command not found"

Est ce que vous pouvez m'aider? Je n'ai changé aucune option lors de l'installation. Par contre la premiere installation avait plantée et j'ai recommencé en desinstallant le package et en le reinstallant.

Merci


----------



## Luitel (11 Juin 2005)

Dans i-installer, ouvre le package "TeX" et relance la configuration (clique sur "configuration only"). Dans la liste des options qu'on te propose alors, vérifie si l'option "CLI activation" est bien cochée : il faut qu'elle le soit pour activer l'utilisation de LaTeX par le terminal. Décoche alors tout le reste et lance la configuration : i-installer va alors activer l'utilisation de LaTeX par la ligne de commande.

J'espère que c'est bien ça ! @+


----------



## PinkTurtle (13 Juin 2005)

J'avais pas pensé regarder toutes ces options. Merci!
Je vais regarder ca.
[edit]= je viens de relancer l'installation ( j'avais supprimer le package) et j'ai ensuite cliquer sur configure only.
Mais je ne vois pas l'option dont tu me parles  en effet, quand je clique sur configure only, ca lance la configuration sans rien me demander....

[edit 2]: ReBonjour. Je viens de m'apercevoir qu'en lancant la commande dans le terminal (tex monRapport.tex) ca marchait! Je m'acharnait a vouloir la faire marcher dans X11 
Bref, ca a l'air de marcher mais teTex ne comprend rien par contre. Il me met une erreur a chaque ligne.... Voila ce que ca me donne:
ibook-g4-de-camille:~/Desktop camille$ tex Example.tex
This is TeX, Version 3.141592 (Web2C 7.5.3)
(./Example.tex
! Undefined control sequence.
l.2 \documentclass
                  [11pt]{article}

et que des erreurs....


Merci de m'aider!  je suis un problème ambulant :rose:


----------



## PinkTurtle (13 Juin 2005)

Bon alors, apres avoir repris mon pb cet apres midi, voila ou j'en suis:

j'avais des problemes de compilations parce que j'avais oublié de mettre  \end{document} a la fin du document latex, enorme faute de debutant. J'avais pas pensé a verifier cela.

Si je fais en ligne de commande:
pdflatex monRapport.tex ca marche!

Ah la la... quelle étourdie! 
en tout cas, voila un probleme de resolu!


----------



## ppierre (13 Juin 2005)

il y a aussi le fait que
$tex monfichier.tex
considère le fichier comme du plain tex et pas du latex. Il ne connait alors même pas la commande \documentclass

pour le xterm, il faudrait vérifier que le shell que tu utilises connaît le chemin d'accès à tes éxécutables tex
$echo $PATH
ou quelque chose comme ça devrait te donner les chemins d'accès aux éxécutables. Tu compares la sortie dans le xterm (X11) et dans le terminal de mac os et s'il en manque c'est peut-être la solution.


----------



## PinkTurtle (14 Juin 2005)

ppierre a dit:
			
		

> il y a aussi le fait que
> $tex monfichier.tex
> considère le fichier comme du plain tex et pas du latex. Il ne connait alors même pas la commande \documentclass
> 
> ...



ok, je vais voir ca.... dur dur Latex! ( c'etait plus facile quand on l'utilisisait tout parametré, tout beau en cours.... a l'ecole, c'etait bien finalement   )

Sinon, j'ai testé aussi iTexMac en meme temps. c'est bien sympa comme truc mais j'ai différents problèmes:


 j'ai du mal a mettre des images, notamment des jpgs. 
 j'ai mis ca:
\usepackage{graphicx}   ( et pleins d'autres packages)



% Pour inclure une image JPEG
\newcommand{\figjpg}[3]{       
\begin{figure}[hptb!]
    \begin{center}
        \includegraphics{#1.jpg}
    \end{center}
    \caption{#2}
    \label{fig:#3}
\end{figure}
}


et dans le corps du fichierour une image essai.jpg
\figjpg{essai}{ma legendet}{refEssai}


=> et ca veut pas marcher.... ca me met:
! LaTeX Error: Cannot determine size of graphic in images/locaux.jpg (no Boundi
ngBox).

Vous pourriez m'aider? j'ai essayé d'installer jpeg2ps mais j'y arrive pas vraiment ( j'ai pas trouvé d'explications tres precises).
J'ai peut etre oublié un package dans le fichier ou alors j'ai pas telechargé tout ce qu'il fallait dans i installer ?



J'ai un 2eme probleme: je voudrais faire du copier coller d'un fichier word. J'ai mis: Encodage des caracteres: occidental (macs os roman). C'est bon comme ca? 
 ​ Merci pour votre aide


----------



## FjRond (14 Juin 2005)

PinkTurtle a dit:
			
		

> [*]J'ai un 2eme probleme: je voudrais faire du copier coller d'un fichier word. J'ai mis: Encodage des caracteres: occidental (macs os roman). C'est bon comme ca?
> Merci pour votre aide


À ma connaissance, on ne peut pas faire du copier coller de Word vers LaTeX, puisque Word; il faut copier du texte pur. Par contre, il existe un package permettant de transformer un .doc en .tex. Il doit s'appeler word2latex ou quelque chose du genre. Voire sur le site du CTAN.
Autrement, ouvrir le document word avec TexTEdit, mettre au format texte pur (menu Format) et enregistrer. À partir de là, le copier coller devient possible.


----------



## ppierre (14 Juin 2005)

PinkTurtle a dit:
			
		

> j'ai du mal a mettre des images, notamment des jpgs.



utilises-tu latex ou pdflatex ?

pdflatex gère le jpg tout seul je pense, mais pas latex


----------



## PinkTurtle (14 Juin 2005)

FjRond a dit:
			
		

> À ma connaissance, on ne peut pas faire du copier coller de Word vers LaTeX, puisque Word; il faut copier du texte pur. Par contre, il existe un package permettant de transformer un .doc en .tex. Il doit s'appeler word2latex ou quelque chose du genre. Voire sur le site du CTAN.



Je testerais cela... mais je sais pas si ca mets les images. je pense pas. donc la methode ci dessous me semble etre la plus simple et la plus rapide ( pour moi, du moins et dans un premier temps )




			
				FjRond a dit:
			
		

> Autrement, ouvrir le document word avec TexTEdit, mettre au format texte pur (menu Format) et enregistrer. À partir de là, le copier coller devient possible.



ok, c'est une bonne idée. Je faisais la meme chose mais de Word. Je perdais la mise en page evidemment, amis surtout ce qui m'embetait c'etait le fait que Word est un logiciel de Microsoft et donc au niveau de l'encodage, j'ai l'impression que quelque chose clochait ( je suis pas sure).


----------

